# (Traveller) Vehicle Handbook Preview



## Mongoose_Matt (Feb 3, 2017)

The next Traveller rulebook is due very soon now - the Vehicle Handbook does for vehicles what High Guard did for ships, allowing you to build just about any design you can think of, modify existing vehicles, and comes complete with a veritable catalogue of vehicles ready to pop up in your campaigns.

We have put together a little step-by-step guide on how to create vehicles with the super easy system included in the Vehicle Handbook, having unleashed a set of players upon the design. You can grab the preview here: http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/pdf/vhbpreview.pdf


----------

